# Emperor Scorpion w/Stinger removed on my local craigslist



## xchondrox (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out what i found tonight! http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pet/1987970909.html

This guy removed his scorpions stinger so he could handle it with out getting stung, What a great idea!

I sent him an email telling him what i thought of this, if you feel so inclined do so as well


----------



## Stewjoe (Oct 5, 2010)

I want to go over to his place to adopt it and sneak a few LQ in his bed.


----------



## Offkillter (Oct 5, 2010)

That's it from now on I have T's without fangs.


----------



## blooms (Oct 5, 2010)

That's really idiotic.


----------



## Vinnyg253 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey lets go over and Remove his...erhmm...and see how he gets along with a vital bodypart.


----------



## NikiP (Oct 5, 2010)

Did the person actually have in their ad that it had been removed by his/herself? 

In the person's defense, maybe they bought it that way? I wouldn't put it past a pet store to do that before selling.

If ya'll send tons of mean emails, it's likely the person will remove the ad & reduce the chances of getting the scorpion out of their care. If infact they are the bad ones that did it.


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 5, 2010)

I owned a few damaged scorpions(missing claw or stinger). Including a few WC. They do fine, eat well breed well. I'm not condoning the behavior, nor would I do it myself, but it happens. Personally I'd try to get the critter out of there care. You could probably adopt it for nothing. Tell the person it's damaged and ask for it for free.

John


----------



## Michiel (Oct 5, 2010)

Aculeus clipping is, regretfully, common practice and nothing new. It often occurs before export in the countries where they are caught. 
Luckily for those large Scorpionids, they depend largely on their chela (claws) to overpower prey and not their venom. 

So all people talking about missing a vital organ, no refrigerator for you, sorry!


----------



## RyoKenzaki (Oct 5, 2010)

Ironically aculeus clipping only happen on pandinus and heterometrus sp (At least those are the only one i heard of so far) 
Didn't really see any buthidae got clipped, i wonder why lol

Anw all of those heterometrus with their aculeus clipped that i came across usually doesn't live long... Most perished in less than a year


----------



## BAM1082 (Oct 5, 2010)

I hope this Mis-ID one, go to clip it, and get a good taste venom


----------



## signinsimple (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, there's nothing in that post that says the person offering the scorpion is the one who removed the stinger, or why.  How do you know they removed it so that the scorp could be handled?  They might have just got it like that.


----------



## gromgrom (Oct 9, 2010)

this one is bad but not AS bad

talk about insane prices for these. 70 for a B. Vagans unsexed?!!?!

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pet/1966716805.html


----------

